# source for polyolefin bags and questions



## JuneP (May 12, 2016)

Since i'm months away from making soap again, i'm doing research on packaging and labels. For those of you who use polyolefin bags, can you share what size you use and where you purchase them. I don't sell, so I don't need huge amounts of anything; but I still want my soaps to be packaged well and look pretty when i gift them.

Also, what size labels do you use for the front and back of your soaps. I'm totally clueless here as to what size to get that will allow me to see the design of the soap yet give me enough room for information.

Till now I've just been using some kind of plastic bags from Michael's and using ribbon at the top to close the bag, and no labels; but now that I have all this time on my hands sitting in bed most of the day while my legs heals, I figure it's a good time to work on packaging and labels. I've checked out Avery, but can't figure out the best size labels for the front and back so would appreciate any and all input.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 12, 2016)

I don't sell. (just FYI)

For labels, I choose avery BC I like their Avery Online printing. If you are going to go to the trouble and expense of using clear bags (shrink wrap) then I would suggest paying a bit more for the transparent labels. My choice would be to use a smallish label on the front so you get a good look at the bar, and a larger label on the back with ingredients and contact info.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 12, 2016)

I have no helpfull info regarding your question as I get my wrappings from ebay. But just wated to pop in with a sincere wish that your leg heals well, and that you will feel better sooner than expected.

All the best : )


----------



## shunt2011 (May 12, 2016)

I've used the shrink bags 4x6 from Papermart without any trouble.  However, I prefer my shrink bands.  I like the ends are open.  I label front and back.

I too like the Avery labels.  I use oval on the front and square on the back with ingredients, etc.  I use the 102x102 bands from WSP.


----------



## JuneP (May 12, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> I don't sell. (just FYI)
> 
> For labels, I choose avery BC I like their Avery Online printing. If you are going to go to the trouble and expense of using clear bags (shrink wrap) then I would suggest paying a bit more for the transparent labels. My choice would be to use a smallish label on the front so you get a good look at the bar, and a larger label on the back with ingredients and contact info.



I've been looking at the Avery labels but clueless as to sizes to pick. What size labels do you use for the front and back?



MySoapyHeart said:


> I have no helpfull info regarding your question as I get my wrappings from ebay. But just wated to pop in with a sincere wish that your leg heals well, and that you will feel better sooner than expected.
> 
> All the best : )



Thank you for your good wishes. The surgeon says 3 months with no weight on the fractured leg, but my therapist thinks he may let me put a bit of weight on it at my next visit which is in a couple of weeks. But I still won't be able to walk using that leg. I'm not wanting to push it because the surgeon said if I put weight on that healing leg, it could cause arthritis once it's healed. So patience is just something I need to have for the next 2 plus months.



shunt2011 said:


> I've used the shrink bags 4x6 from Papermart without any trouble.  However, I prefer my shrink bands.  I like the ends are open.  I label front and back.
> 
> I too like the Avery labels.  I use oval on the front and square on the back with ingredients, etc.  I use the 102x102 bands from WSP.




Thanks for your input. Can you tell me the size of those oval and square labels?
I don't want to spend time designing a label only to find it's too big or too small for the soap. :-(


----------



## kchaystack (May 12, 2016)

JuneP said:


> I've been looking at the Avery labels but clueless as to sizes to pick. What size labels do you use for the front and back?



I like the 2" round labels for the front, and 1" x 2 5/8" address label to put ingredients on.  

Oh course I do not sell, so I probably need more space for info if I start.  But it is enough for gifts.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 12, 2016)

JuneP said:


> Thanks for your input. Can you tell me the size of those oval and square labels?
> I don't want to spend time designing a label only to find it's too big or too small for the soap. :-(


 
I get them from Amazon as they are much cheaper than going to an office supply store.

Here are the ovals:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IMAO2E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

And the square for ingredients:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058M2YLS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I've been using them for several years now.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 12, 2016)

JuneP said:


> Thank you for your good wishes. The surgeon says 3 months with no weight on the fractured leg, but my therapist thinks he may let me put a bit of weight on it at my next visit which is in a couple of weeks. But I still won't be able to walk using that leg. I'm not wanting to push it because the surgeon said if I put weight on that healing leg, it could cause arthritis once it's healed. So patience is just something I need to have for the next 2 plus months.



You are most welcome, June!
My husband have had to undergo 14 operations in both his feet since 2009, and he is bound to a wheelchair for the rest of his days, so I know how much pain and patience it really takes to manage through a situation involving feet and tremendous pain, which prompted me to wish you well <3. I have only been through one operation myself because of an tumour in my leg (luckily it was beningn, but they keep an eye out since it grows) so I sort of feel your pain throgh observing and personal experience.

Apologize for going off topic!

ETA, the shrink thing that I use are on ebay. I have the link if you want it. I cut them up and shrink wrap. It is polyolefin ones (not sure I wrote the word correctly..)


----------



## Dahila (May 12, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> I've used the shrink bags 4x6 from Papermart without any trouble.  However, I prefer my shrink bands.  I like the ends are open.  I label front and back.
> 
> I too like the Avery labels.  I use oval on the front and square on the back with ingredients, etc.  I use the 102x102 bands from WSP.


  I am in Canada but I use the same shrink bands, and I started to pack them in paper with some ribbons,  I order from Labelsonline.com the stickers and design them on their site.  For creams I order weatherproof sheets and desing on MP then print them >


----------



## dixiedragon (May 12, 2016)

Measure your soap, then look at what Avery labels match those dimensions.


----------



## penelopejane (May 12, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Measure your soap, then look at what Avery labels match those dimensions.



^^^^ you are going to have to measure your soap! 
I have a t & s mold and a log mold and I do a different sized cigar band labels for each.
Cheap, because I print them myself on various types of paper. 
When I give them away u wrap them in real cellophane bags so they still breathe and conitnue to cure. I don't sell but I want everyone to know exactly what is in them. You can also fiddle with font sizes to bring a lot of info down to still fit on a smaller label or sticker. 
Have fun playing while you are recuperating. Aren't computers fantastic to give you something to do!!


----------



## JuneP (May 13, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> You are most welcome, June!
> My husband have had to undergo 14 operations in both his feet since 2009, and he is bound to a wheelchair for the rest of his days, so I know how much pain and patience it really takes to manage through a situation involving feet and tremendous pain, which prompted me to wish you well <3. I have only been through one operation myself because of an tumour in my leg (luckily it was beningn, but they keep an eye out since it grows) so I sort of feel your pain throgh observing and personal experience.
> 
> Apologize for going off topic!
> ...



I'm so sorry for what your husband and you have had to deal with. I can relate after 3 operations in about a year and my husband passing this past November after an almost 5 year bout with cancer. It's amazing the things we can survive!

And I would like the link, since it's those breathable polyolefin bags I want to get. I just wasn't sure what size.



kchaystack said:


> I like the 2" round labels for the front, and 1" x 2 5/8" address label to put ingredients on.
> 
> Oh course I do not sell, so I probably need more space for info if I start.  But it is enough for gifts.



Thanks for giving me the size. It will be a big help in selecting the labels. I think my soaps have been pretty standard size (I use the Crafters choice silicone molds and have a couple of Essential Depot ones and tall skinny mold that I haven't used much. 

I was concerned about getting a label so big that it hid the soap, so your 2" size is a good reference. I may go with the oval or the round. I'll have to play around with both and see which one fits my text best. Thanks again everyone for your input it has really been a great help for this confused old lady!


----------



## PerthMobility (May 13, 2016)

I found these in Hong Kong if it helps at all.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/60-Pcs-P...orted-Color-/301715487920?hash=item463fa4fcb0


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 14, 2016)

JuneP said:


> I'm so sorry for what your husband and you have had to deal with. I can relate after 3 operations in about a year and my husband passing this past November after an almost 5 year bout with cancer. It's amazing the things we can survive!
> 
> And I would like the link, since it's those breathable polyolefin bags I want to get. I just wasn't sure what size.



I am so sorry for your loss : ( It looks like you manage to be strong and coping well, but wow, what an ordeal <3

Here is the link to the bags, but the one who I bought from is not selling at the moment, so I found this alternative for you, that has the size I use. I purchased the 3.5"x5.9". I found this practical for my needs as I can keep the length or just cut in half to accommodate my particular needs. You may find the other sizes to be more practical for you, but this size is what I found best for me.

Btw, you mentioned breathable? I don`t think these are breathable, as in having tiny holes in them, so I am sorry if I missed that in your original question, but I link to this anyway so you can see if you find this usefull in any way still : )

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heat-Shrink...12a9bb3&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=291002634297


----------



## JuneP (May 14, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> I am so sorry for your loss : ( It looks like you manage to be strong and coping well, but wow, what an ordeal <3
> 
> Here is the link to the bags, but the one who I bought from is not selling at the moment, so I found this alternative for you, that has the size I use. I purchased the 3.5"x5.9". I found this practical for my needs as I can keep the length or just cut in half to accommodate my particular needs. You may find the other sizes to be more practical for you, but this size is what I found best for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## dibbles (May 14, 2016)

Amy Warden sells smell through shrink wrap:

http://www.greatcakessoapworks.com/products/smell-through-shrink-wrap

Video:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jibDBR41J0g[/ame]

This is sold on a roll, so you'd need to make your own bags with an impulse sealer. 

It looks pretty fiddly to work with, but would be a very inexpensive way to wrap with polyolefin.


----------



## JuneP (May 15, 2016)

*Ordered some polyolefin bags from ebay*

I ordered some 4x6 polyolefin (the breathable kind) bags on ebay two nights ago. It will take me a while to use up those 100 bags once I get soaping again,

Thanks for the link to the oval labels. I've saved it for later. I like the oval shape and I'm hoping I can put the name "Lady June" in a curve to match the shape. Having an idea and trying to manifest it in a new software may be another challenge.

I made some a while back but when I went back to Avery I couldn't find the graphics again. ;-( So it looks like I'll be starting from scratch.


This healing time is certainly giving me time to finally get around to ordering some of these things and learning to create a decent looking label - hopefully! Last night I was in the hospital emergency room for 5 hrs to find out that the severe sudden pain I was experiencing on this healing leg is nerve damage. So today I've been pretty much bed bound and just resting and doing computer work and creating a new palm free soap recipe and sleeping!


----------



## JuneP (May 15, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Amy Warden sells smell through shrink wrap:
> 
> http://www.greatcakessoapworks.com/products/smell-through-shrink-wrap
> 
> ...



I've seen videos of these systems; but it's a bit overkill for someone like me who is only making soap for family and some friends. I did find some polyolefin 4x6 bags on ebay and bought some two days ago. I'm sure this system is cheaper and if I were selling and making huge amounts of soap it would be the way to go. 

Jennifer, he gal who owns A&N suds n such and has a you tube site with lots of videos, has one showing this system and it seems pretty easy to use and great for someone like her who does this as a business. She also has a video on how to use Avery to make your own labels which is very informative.


----------

